# Twin Tunnels Construction



## Twin Tunnels Project (May 24, 2013)

Just a quick safety reminder for anyone traveling along Clear Creek through Idaho Springs: Please don't exit the water near the Twin Tunnels construction site. With ongoing tunnel blasting and work on I-70 above the river, this isn't a safe place to get out of the river. Please continue further downstream if you want to stop and check your line.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Is there a website for the project?


----------



## Twin Tunnels Project (May 24, 2013)

David,

Here is the website for the Twin Tunnels construction project:

I-70 Twin Tunnels — CDOT


----------

